# fader / dimmer



## griffinc

Hi,
Though I understand these two terms in English, I can`t seem to find a word for any of them in Spanish. They are in the user's manual of a lighting unit.
The context is: ..."for the dimmer to fade in / fade out".
Any ideas on how I can say all of this in Spanish?? Thanks!


----------



## Kungli

dim...reducir la intensidad de la luz, obscurecer
fade...debilitar o gradualmente apagar la intensidad
Hope you can use the above to figure this one out!


----------



## griffinc

Thanks Kungli - I have a feeling they both mean practically the same thing!! The trouble is that in both cases they are being used as a noun, and not a verb (which would make it a little easier!!)


----------



## Kungli

En la red encontré que a los *dimmers* les dicen *reguladores*, espero ayude.


----------



## griffinc

Ahora tiene un poco mas de sentido!! Gracias Kungli!!


----------



## Cubanboy

*dimmer ----regulador/atenuador de intensidad de la luz.*


*fade out ----atenuar/reducir la intensidad de la luz.*
*fade in ---- intensificar/aumentar **la intensidad de la luz.*


----------



## griffinc

Gracias, Cubanoboy.
Creo que lo voy a traducir como "para que el regulador intensifique o atenúe la intensidad de la luz", this now makes sense!!


----------



## Southropia

A dimmer is a gadget to fade out the light; it is un "regulador", pero todos lo conocemos "como un dimmer", dado que un regulador es un tanto amplio y general


----------



## griffinc

So then, probably the best would be to leave it as it is!! 

How about "para que el dimmer intensifique o atenùe la intensidad de la luz"?


----------



## Southropia

Para mi está claro como el agua


----------



## nexus_VI

Además de regulador, también se suele usar potenciómetro. Saludos.


----------

